

Ask HN: Do you meditate? At work? How? - WaxProlix

In college I attended regular meditation sessions (called mindfulness, or mindful sitting sessions) and I found them very enjoyable, if not as spiritually rewarding as I&#x27;d hoped.<p>At work, I find myself sometimes wanting to take a half hour or so and just recapture that sense of amiable focus that I had before.<p>So, do you meditate? Do you do it at work? What benefits do you feel you derive from it, and what methodology&#x2F;ies do you follow? Are there resources you&#x27;d recommend (I sometimes visit calm.com, for instance)?
======
umbs
Myself: I meditate at least once a day, for about 15 mins. I tried few guided
meditations and then learnt a technique that requires no external
guidance/input. Along with breathing techniques and a bit of Yoga, I found the
combination to be deeply relaxing and energizing.

Few times a year, I volunteer in high schools and teach these techniques
(Yoga, breathing and meditation) to teenagers. It's mostly in schools that are
low income and a bit rough neighborhoods. I have personally seen kids get a
lot out of meditation.

Method: There are many meditation methods (mindfulness being one). The one
that I practice loosely follows these principles: 1) The art of not _doing_
anything is meditation. There is no control over which thought enters our
mind. But we can choose not to chase those thoughts. Catch ourselves if we do
and drop it. 2) There is continuous input to the mind (through senses)
throughout the day. This has happened, may be, since we were a kid. Meditation
is giving rest to all these senses. That in itself saves lot of energy.
Initially, it not easy. Hence, a guided meditation helps. But after some
practice, one can learn a technique.

Benefits: 1) Meditation is deeply relaxing experience. After a long day and
tiring day, 10-15 mins of meditation makes me fresh and ready for next set of
tasks. 2) Minor health niggles (headaches, body pains etc) have all reduced or
gone after 15 mins meditation. When body gets deep rest, it has capacity to
recover/heal.

Time/Location: \- I did meditation in airport lounge, in my car (parked), city
bus and almost all places where I can sit upright.

Resources: \- If you live in SF Bay Area, I recommend this:
[http://calmeditates.org/](http://calmeditates.org/) \- Try this app. My
friends highly recommend it:
[http://www.sattva.life/](http://www.sattva.life/)

------
percept
I imagine you know from your previous sessions, but mindfulness can (and
should, according to some) be practiced anywhere, anytime, while eating,
walking, etc.

And not only in a perfectly tranquil environment--like other skills, a little
resistance while practicing can lead to greater proficiency. I think even five
minutes would be beneficial (for companies, too, who ultimately benefit from a
calmer, more focused contributor).

------
cheddarr
Hot Yoga- time to relfect on your self. Be in the exact moment. ELiminate all
the stress in your life and thoughts and only focus on the pose, position and
your intention. It gives you a sense of clarity and purpose. Doing hot yoga
once a week is great for meditation

